# Call of Duty 4 Uninstall Issues



## Karzerus (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there, new here. 

I got my copy of CoD4 today, played fine but I didn't choose to install PunkBuster for some reason, didn't know you needed it for online. 

Now I manually uninstalled it from the autoplay.exe and deleting folders after it gave me an error, from searches there seem to be no folders left on my computer, and when I auto run it again it won't let me install the game again, and gives me an error when i do choose the "uninstall" option.

Need help for a clean wipe out install or something, please! 

Edit: Game is unplayable too, of course.


----------



## Turvs (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you remove all the registry files?


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Never manually delete software, always use the uninstall option.

Try going to Control Panel > Programs > Uninstall a Program

Is it listed there?

-Will


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if the files are gone going to add/remove wont help.is the game still showing in add/remove?if it is you need to get that entry out.you can do that with a program like add/remove pro


----------



## xxWOwi (Jan 29, 2009)

hi!!

i have the same issues as karzerus and i did what pharoah told him to doo 
but it won´t let me install it again

can somebuddy help me??


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the next step would be to delete files,and remove all registry entries.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
install it and run it
open it, wait for the list to be loaded, if you can see Call of Duty 4 in the list right click on it and choose uninstall, click next, a list should appear choose select all, and click delete
click next and do the same as before if there is a second list
when done restart your PC and then reinstall the game again
if for a reason there is no Call of Duty 4 in the list, download CCleaner 

and use it to clean the missing registry
Good Luck


----------



## xxWOwi (Jan 29, 2009)

hi

now i have used revo uninstaller and add/remove pro
and i am sure there isint anithing left of COD4 on mi computer
and i did everything that you told me to do
but it still won´t let me install it again 

help!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Try to run the setup manually
go to the DVD directory and find the file "Setup.exe" or just "Setup"


----------



## xxWOwi (Jan 29, 2009)

????????????????


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

right click on the DVD and choose open, browse the DVD content and try to look for a file named "Setup" or "Install"
press it and see if that works for you


----------



## panborat (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the same problem. // But when a run SETUP.EXE -> program checks instalation part and somewhere find it. I receive message: Would you like to remove COD 4 => Yes. But when I start SETUP.EXE again, I receive the same message: Would you like to remove COD 4. ...... I cleaned directoryes of Call of duty, I used Unistaller and CC cleaner a cleaned registry ("cod4", call of duty, activision).... Please help me, where can i find another instalation files. Thanks


----------



## panborat (Feb 28, 2009)

I found it. It was necessary to clean one folder after instalation of COD - here: C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\ => use find "cod*.*"


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

good to hear that, if problem fixed please mark this thread fixed under thread tools


----------

